# A twist on the NATO



## mcb2007

I have been wearing my beater all week on a NATO using his technique it's very comfortable ,also saves you cutting the extra piece off so a bit more versatile . If you can put up with the waffle watch it and see what you think .


----------



## ry ry

Cutting the other piece off? Surely that leaves an edge?

I've tried wearing a NATO like that before, felt a bit awkward, but it does look sleeker. Aren't there non-NATO nylons that are essentially that without the fabric flap?


----------



## Cyclops930

That's how I wear mine much better not having the bits sticking up.


----------



## mcb2007

ry ry said:


> Cutting the other piece off? Surely that leaves an edge?
> 
> I've tried wearing a NATO like that before, felt a bit awkward, but it does look sleeker. Aren't there non-NATO nylons that are essentially that without the fabric flap?


 When it's cut you can use heat to seal the end, there are straight ones but this just gives the option of using the standard strap .


----------



## suzublu

What a good idea, thanks, just tried it :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Wierd, I was watching that last night and wondered what the benefits of doing that over a single pass nato is ?

I'm waiting on one of these at the moment.










SIngle pass, and adjustable, similar to the Tudor textile straps.


----------



## mcb2007

WRENCH said:


> Wierd, I was watching that last night and wondered what the benefits of doing that over a single pass nato is ?
> 
> I'm waiting on one of these at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> SIngle pass, and adjustable, similar to the Tudor textile straps.


 They look a nice bit of kit :thumbsup: .

I will wear like that instead of buying a straight NATO , I'm a skinflint . I will start wearing them more now instead of chucking them in the drawer .


----------



## WRENCH

mcb2007 said:


> They﻿﻿ look ﻿a nice ﻿bit of ﻿kit ﻿﻿


 Probably cost around £40 with post, I think.

https://www.crownandbuckle.com/chevron-adjustable-forest.html


----------



## jsud2002

@mcb2007 cheers for the video I may just have to dig out one of my Nato's to give this a try , I only stopped wearing them because they looked and felt awkward on the wrist whereas this method of wearing them makes them look a bit smoother .


----------



## JayDeep

Yeah I really don't like NATO straps at all. I always cut them. In fact this is also why, in general, I don't like leather strap. I have extremely thin wrists and there's always a ton of tail left hanging out, so I always have to cut my straps out look for Asian made straps because they tend to be made for tiny Asian people.


----------



## al_kaholik

@JayDeep Same for me. I try to buy XS straps or ladies straps. I have a lovely 18mm in brown leather which is very short. On a small watch I'm into the third hole from the tail rather than right up as far as it will allow! Just a bit hart to get hold of at reasonable prices...


----------



## Millenary Watches

Also prefer to wear mine like this! Not a fan of cutting off the NATO and having to burn it to fix the edge.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> Probably cost around £40 with post, I think.
> 
> https://www.crownandbuckle.com/chevron-adjustable-forest.html


 Blimey! For £40 I'd want a bracelet..... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Rob.B

WRENCH said:


> Wierd, I was watching that last night and wondered what the benefits of doing that over a single pass nato is ?
> 
> I'm waiting on one of these at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> SIngle pass, and adjustable, similar to the Tudor textile straps.


 Want...Out of stock... :angry:


----------



## longplay

£40, for a NATO? Nuts.

Anyway, to blow your minds, seven different ways to wear a NATO:


----------



## WRENCH

Roger the Dodger said:


> Blimey! For £40 I'd want a bracelet..... :laughing2dw:


 Check out the cost of an OE Tudor nato. :laughing2dw:



Rob.B said:


> Want...Out of stock... :angry:


 I'm watching on a notification, I'll keep you informed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob.B

@WRENCH Ive signed up for email notification already... :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH

Rob.B said:


> @WRENCH Ive signed up for email notification already... :biggrin:


 Here's another.

https://springmadeshop.com/shop/


----------



## relaxer7

WRENCH said:


> Check out the cost of an OE Tudor nato. :laughing2dw:


 I've got mine on a Seiko diver and it's probably worth about twice as much as it :laughing2dw:


----------



## Rob.B

You can definitely see the difference in quality between the C&B and the Springmade ones.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

WRENCH said:


> Check out the cost of an OE Tudor nato. :laughing2dw:


 That's scandalous...£245 for a piece of old canvas? More money than sense springs immediately to mind... :rofl:


----------



## jsud2002

@mcb2007 I bought a new watch but was not happy with the rubber strap it came with and decided to change to a nato and used the above method and am very happy with how it sits and feels on the wrist .


----------



## Jet Jetski

Non-flap NATO straps are often described as RAF NATOs, and I buy mine handmade in lovely leather for less than 30 notes, made to measure.



Roger the Dodger said:


> More money than sense﻿﻿﻿


 That's me. Not very bright, so don't go thinking I'm rich :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## vinn

Millenary Watches said:


> Also prefer to wear mine like this! Not a fan of cutting off the NATO and having to burn it to fix the edge.


 just a wave with a match will seal the end. vin


----------



## al_kaholik

vinn said:


> just a wave with a match will seal the end. vin


 Or heat up a piece of metal and press it to the end. An old soldering iron will do


----------



## normdiaz

For one-piece, pass through NATO straps you have a good source in your "own backyard" in the form of the Haveston Service Series straps -- one piece with second sliding metal keeper.

https://www.haveston.com/service-series/33-259-HAV044.html#/27-size-20mm/29-hardware_finish-polished


----------



## vinn

normdiaz said:


> For one-piece, pass through NATO straps you have a good source in your "own backyard" in the form of the Haveston Service Series straps -- one piece with second sliding metal keeper.
> 
> https://www.haveston.com/service-series/33-259-HAV044.html#/27-size-20mm/29-hardware_finish-polished


 could not open the reference.


----------



## normdiaz

vinn said:


> could not open the reference.


 Maybe this one will work:

https://www.wristworthy.uk/havestons-re-engineered-nato-strap/


----------



## normdiaz

So far the only NATO-type straps that have required no "tuck-in" for me are the C&B Chevron, the Haveston A-2 Service Series, and the "homage" CNS adjustable. Prefer the Haveston. (Haven't tried Perlon or the elasticized straps)


----------



## lovingtheclock

WRENCH said:


> Wierd, I was watching that last night and wondered what the benefits of doing that over a single pass nato is ?
> 
> I'm waiting on one of these at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> SIngle pass, and adjustable, similar to the Tudor textile straps.


 that's an absolutely beautiful combination!


----------



## vinn

normdiaz said:


> Maybe this one will work:
> 
> https://www.wristworthy.uk/havestons-re-engineered-nato-strap/


 YES, it worked. it took a while to cross the pond. very good efural. thanks


----------



## normdiaz

vinn said:


> YES, it worked. it took a while to cross the pond. very good efural. thanks


 For U.S. buyers, there is a U.S. vendor of Haveston so that a wait for "crossing the pond" does not exist. Got mine in 3-4 days.


----------

